# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  ATXMEGA32A4

## abrous

Αν καποιος φτιαχνει κατι ή ασχολειται ακομα με τους AT XMEGA, εχω 60 ATXMEGA32A4-AU συσκευασμενους σε Tray. 
Χαριζονται.

----------


## Panoss

Άγγελε καλημέρα.
Ενδιαφέρομαι.
Επειδή πιθανόν να ενδιαφέρονται κι άλλοι μπορούμε πιστεύω να τους μοιραστούμε.

----------


## thanasis 1

Θα με ενδιεφερε και εμενα.

----------


## brokalias

Θα με ενδιεφερε και εμενα, δεν χρειαζομαι τοσους πολλους, εαν προκειται να μοιραστουν θα ηθελα να συμμετεχω.

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## abrous

Φαινεται οτι ειστε 3 ενδιαφερομενοι. Τα ic τα εχω στο γραφειο μου στον Πειραια. Οποιος θελει μπορει να μου στειλει pm και να κανονισουμε να περασει να τα παρει.

----------


## KOKAR

Me too please

----------


## thanasis 1

Αγγελε αποσυρω το ενδιαφερον μου.

----------


## abrous

Να επισημανω, για να μην κανετε τσαμπα δρομους οτι τα chip ειναι AT XMEGA32 και ΟΧΙ AT MEGA32. Ειναι διαφορετικο chip (σειρα XMEGA - 32MHZ, 3.3V) και ΔΕΝ ειναι συμβατο με το κλασσικο MEGA32 που χρησιμοποιειται στα arduino.

----------


## KOKAR

> Me too please



Άκυρο και από εμένα

----------

